# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Εξωτερικες φωλιες

## 11panos04

Ζητω,αν εχει κανεις καποια περισσια εξωτερικη φωλια για καναρινια,σε καλη κατασταση,να μου πει,γιατι θα τις χρειαστω.

Φιλικα

----------


## Ηρακλής

Σε περίπτωση που δεν βρεις κατή Παναγιωτη ρίξε μια μάτια εδώ
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...81%CE%BC%CE%B1
ξέρω ότι ζητάς εξωτερική φωλιά άλλα με λίγο φαδασια άνετα φτιάχνει κάτι ανάλογο και πολύ οικονομικά!

----------


## 11panos04

Ξεχασα να πω,η εξωτερικη ειτε κλειστου τυπου ειτε η συρματινη ειναι,βολευει.

Φιλικα

----------

